# Salty's Gun Reviews: Season Two Teaser Trailer



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Season Two of Salty's Gun Reviews is in production!

This year I will feature whole new lineup of firearms from a prepper/survivalist's prospective:

Here's a partial list of what you can expect:

Ruger 10/22 Takedown

Ruger Mini-14

Ruger Mini-30 Tactical

EAA Windicator .357 Magnum

SKS

BUBBA'd SKS (I got it this way, don't shoot the messenger)

Chinese Type 53 Mosin

Tricked out Type 53 Mosin

Mosin Sniper Rifle

Stock Mosin

Brass Stacker Red-Dot Equipped Mosin

Heritage .22 & .22WMR

Glock 17

Glock 19

S&W Model 10

Ruger Speed 6/Security 6

Mossberg Maverick 88 riot gun

Canik TP9SA

How's that for starters?

Here's are links of my "Season One" reviews:

Hi-Point 9mm Carbine

Henry AR-7 .22LR Semi-Auto Survival Rifle

Marlin X7 Bolt Action Rifle

The Ole Smoke Pole: Review & Discussion Of Single-Shot Shottys

Henry Golden Boy .22

Phoenix Arms HP22A

Chiappa 1911-22

Windham Weaponry M4 AR-15 SRC

Rock Island Armscor M200 .38 Special

Kel-tec PF9

Ruger American Rifle .22LR Bolt Action

ISSC .22LR Semi-Auto (Glock clone)

North American Arms .22 Magnum/22LR/L/S convertible w/holster grip

Nagant Revolver Super Review With Many Pictures & Videos

Glock 26 as a CCW/BOB/GHB option

Crickett Kids Rifle For Training Younglings & As A BOB/GHB Option


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking forward to several of those. Especially the Canick, the T-53 Mosin and Glock 19. Don't say anything bad about my Glock 19. She is sensitive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm curious about the Ruger Mini 30. Thanks Salty


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Want to hear your take on the maverick. Glad you're starting these again.


----------

